# Tessa Blanchard



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Preachers Daughter.... the script writes itself.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Definitely see a bit of Tully in her face, but she's not bad looking. Now comes the question of whether she's got promise as a wrestler like her pops.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

HoHoHit-Girl said:


> *Preachers Daughter.... the script writes itself.*


Apparently she's a gogo dancer as well too!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

She's hot.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn she looking mean. I like that.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I've seen better 7/10


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like Selma Blair.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

She is easy on the eyes. If she has her dad teaching her she can go far.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The ref is creepy as fuck! :lol


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

Not bad, she resemble's tully but not a whole lot, and if she turns out to be at least half the wrestler he was the she will be just fine


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

She can team with Charlotte and be the 2 Horse Ladies. AMIRITEGUIZ?


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

She was actually in my motel room with me once. Unfortuantely it was only because they double booked it, and she may have been underage back then anyhow. I hope she does well.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*She's regular girl hot but celebrity average.*


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

8/10

100/10 if she can go in the ring like her old man.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Tully wasn't an ugly man so this doesn't surprise me.

She's not diva hot yet, but she probably doesn't have access to professional makeup and costuming people. Pretty much every girl gets hotter when they get more money spent on them.

And yay, more brunettes.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've seen much better.


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

Not bad!


----------



## trish2 (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice 8/10


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBZoYHCW7Y4​


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice !!! Lets hope she does well in wrestling.


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

what do you think her WWE name will be?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Daaaaamn.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

Needs to use the Belly to Belly as a set up move since Magnum T.A. is her Step Father and the Slingshot Suplex as a finisher.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Flawlessstuff said:


> what do you think her WWE name will be?



Blanche. :vince2


----------



## mrfaafs (Jan 13, 2013)

She looks like Eva Marie in the face.


----------



## Destino (Oct 27, 2017)

The amount of inactivity in this thread is fucking awful considering this chick has the best body in the business.





































Carolina, corn-fed too. Fucking-a.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

What a body, oh yes , really shocked there's ain't more.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Why does everyone hate her? What has she done?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

WWE should sign her along with Toni Storm and Scarlett Bordeaux!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

For her talent and her look (#TeamThick) she's quickly become one of my favorites.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tessa has it all in ring ability , good mic skills and she looks great , she has vastly improved over the last few years and she still really young too I think she's 23 , she has plenty of time to wwe.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Here's some pics.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1011290939846025218
:sodone


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Her booty :done 

That chin though.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

A couple pics courtesy of Impact Wrestling


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

I rarely find myself super infatuated with people i’ll realistically never have a chance with but when it comes to Tessa... i cant resist


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm confident that WWE will sign her in a few years time, she's still very young so has lots of time. I think they just want her to get some more experience. There's just something about her that i like, liked her as soon as i saw her at the MYC last year. I'd heard of her but that was the first time i saw her actually compete. She's doing pretty well on TNA so far, i think she has a very bright future.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> I'm confident that WWE will sign her in a few years time, she's still very young so has lots of time. I think they just want her to get some more experience. There's just something about her that i like, liked her as soon as i saw her at the MYC last year. I'd heard of her but that was the first time i saw her actually compete. She's doing pretty well on TNA so far, i think she has a very bright future.


Apparently they already wanted her but she made lots of enemies in the performance center because of her attitude.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

metallon said:


>


I know this isn't the topic but holy shit Impact looks cheap as fuck.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mr Rainmaker (Sep 16, 2018)

She looked really good at All In. 

Also, she had a really good match at WrestleCircus against Brian Cage.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

thigh meat a1


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

> *Tessa Blanchard Makes Wrestling History w/ Top Mae Young Classic Star at ‘RISE’ Event This Weekend*
> 
> Impact Wrestling Knockouts Champion Tessa Blanchard and Mae Young Classic star Mercedes Martinez made history this Friday night for the RISE promotion in Chicago, IL.
> 
> Originally the two were scheduled to headline RISE 10 – INSANITY in a 60-Minute Ironwoman match for the Phoenix of RISE Championship. However, when world got out that the world record for the length of a women’s wrestling match came in around 73 minutes, the promotion upped the ante with a grueling *75-minute* war of attrition.


Source: https://www.prowrestling.com/tessa-...oung-classic-star-at-rise-event-this-weekend/

75 minutes, holy moley!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1063267223656124416


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

this woman is a goddess


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I recently met her at an Indy event and she was very cool. A helluva wrestler too, who I think has a lot of potential, possibly to come over to the WWE. I really miss watching Impact Wrestling, ever since they switched over to the Pursuit Network, which like nobody gets. They had some great storylines and were much more dangerous, edgier, and adult than the PG-rated WWE has become. I've been really getting into the Indies lately.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

here's a pic


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

metallon said:


>


Good fucking lord!!! She is something special!! I am almost afraid ofnher cause her heel role is pulled off so perfectly, but I absolutely wouldn’t mind being with her. Her body is stunning!! Also I am positive she would whoop my ass ?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## piledriversforall (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## piledriversforall (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122673908413542401

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122674515321008128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1122678779330084864


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

First time in a long time I've been genuinely pumped to see how something in Pro Wrestling unfolds.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> First time in a long time I've been genuinely pumped to see how something in Pro Wrestling unfolds.


Me too!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She genuinely was the Star of that X Championship match.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Put the World Title on her Impact, it's the right move.


----------

